# Went to Missouri Star Quilt Co (in person) WOW!!



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Yesterday I decided to go to Hamilton to the Missouri Star Quilt Company and all I can say is WOW!!

They have 5 separate buildings for all their fabric. Fat quarters were only $2. 

Main building---modern/florals/baby/novelties/flannels/notions
Mercantile building---Civil War/1930's reproduction
Penney's Quilt Shoppe---solids/blenders/dots/geometric/Stonehenge fabrics
Batiks---nothing but batiks
Sew Holiday---Valentine's/Spring/Patiotic/Fall/Halloween/Christmas

Main Street is only about 3 blocks long so everything was within walking distance. Main/Mercantile buildings were next to each other and the other 3 were on the other side of the street with Batiks/Sew Holiday next to each other and Penney's Quilt Shoppe the furthest away. Several empty buildings but they were being renovated and worked on and I know one of them is going to be a new restaurant. They also have a separate building where they hold their retreats (on Main Street). The library has been renovated and holds their quilting machines.

I will be going back again next month to pick up my quilt top that I dropped off to be quilted. This is the first time I have let someone else do the quilting for me. I made it 3 years ago for my youngest granddaughter when she was born and she turns 3 next month. With my surgery this month and up coming treatments I didn't feel I could get it done in time for her birthday.

I have a few projects in mind for "me" for next year so I will be making a list of the fabrics I saw and getting those when I go back. Will definitely be going back there a few times a year. It was only 1 hour &15 minutes away (one way). That's what I drive now to KU for all my doctor's appointments.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh you lucky duck! I wish you could take some pictures the next time you go. I would love to see how they have everything set up. I love to go on their you tube to see what new goodies they come up with. I wish I was only an hour away from them. Well maybe not!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I think I need to add this to my "stop at" places next time we drive through MO- which we do at least once a year heading down to GA.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day or three! 

I wish that I was closer, I'd be hitting the batik building. I'd have to take someone with me so that they could drag me out.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes, it is definitely a place to stop. There was quite a few ladies there passing thru. Iowa, Minnesota, Kansas, Stockton, MO. We kept running into each other in the different shops!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That sounds as if a bundle of funds should be available in cash or credit/debit card. And an empty back end of the car to bring it home. Of course, one would have to clear the fabric room at home first.

That really sounds delightful.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I frequently watch the quilting on Youtube. Thanks for sharing where they are...looks like a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Terri in WV said:


> That sounds like a wonderful way to spend a day or three!
> 
> I wish that I was closer, I'd be hitting the batik building. I'd have to take someone with me so that they could drag me out.


You could pick me up on your way Terri! But I don't know that we would ever come out!
Heidi


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Didn't notice this post when I posted about Block magazine. DH promised me a road trip there this spring for my birthday. Better clear my cc!


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

We drove through Hamilton last year with my Mom on the way to a family reunion. The town is so cute. I would like to visit the quilt shops but I know I would come out with projects that I would never finish. Maybe in a few years when I am not working so much and not working so much on our homestead. 

It is almost 3 hours from me. So would have to be a special trip for sure. My MIL would love it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I would love to go there. A friend & I are talking about getting a carload of quilters together and traveling there for a visit. 

Maybe I'll see you all there sometime!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I am green with envy!


----------

